
Carta’s Covid-19 Layoff - colbyaley
https://medium.com/@henrysward/cartas-covid-19-layoff-cbb80e3e8a5d
======
DrScump
6th submit in 6 hours.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Carta’s%20Covid-19%20Layoff&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Carta’s%20Covid-19%20Layoff&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

